# Festplatte defekt?



## nordi (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich wollte auf einer Festplatte (IBM Deskstar 41.0 GB ATA/IDE) Windows XP installiert und beim formatieren ist WindowsXP abeschmiert. Es hat ne Zeit gedauert, bist die Festplatte im BIOS wiedererkannt wurde aber jetzt läuft sie wieder einigermaßen normal. Hab sie mit PartitionMagic gelöscht, partitioniert und formatiert. Sie wird auch in Windows ganz normal erkannt, wenn ich sie als slave einstelle. Doch, wenn ich Daten draufschieben will, schmiert die Platte ab. Habe diverse Diagnoseprogramme drüberlaufen lassen, und jedesmal werden Fehler angezeigt und die Platte als defekt abgestempelt. Kann man sie irgendwie reparieren oder kann ich sie in die Tonne werfen? 

Mfg aus Köln

Marius


----------



## rolwei (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, hast du sie schon mal 'low level' formatiert?
(Anschliessend musst du sie natürlich wieder 'normal' formatieren, also mit dem Fat32 oder NTFS Dateisystem)


----------



## danube (3. Oktober 2004)

Hast du schonmal chkdsk per Start->Ausführen laufen lassen. Das Programm markiert eingentlich defekte Sektoren damit dort nichtmehr geschrieben wird.


----------



## nordi (3. Oktober 2004)

Was heißt im "low level" formatieren und wie geht das? Irgendein DOS Befehl?
@danube: Danke ich werd's ausprobieren? Ist "chkdsk" nicht scandisk ?


----------



## alois (3. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weiss ist Low-Level-Format gar nicht mehr möglich...
Schick die Platte zu IBM und du bekommst ne neue zurück


----------



## danube (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaube ja, nur gibts bei Scandisk öfters mal Probleme. Das war zumindest bei mir immer so.


----------



## norbertkress (3. Oktober 2004)

probier doch mal das Diagnoseprogramm lifeguard von WD
http://support.wdc.com/de/download/
Nagus


----------



## nordi (3. Oktober 2004)

ja, problem ist, ich hab die quittung nicht mehr von dem ding? glaube nicht, dass IBM sie annimmt! Können sich  beim abgebrochenem Formatier-Vorgang mechanische Dekte ergeben?


----------



## fluessig (4. Oktober 2004)

nordi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, problem ist, ich hab die quittung nicht mehr von dem ding? glaube nicht, dass IBM sie annimmt! Können sich  beim abgebrochenem Formatier-Vorgang mechanische Dekte ergeben?



Nein, wenn du einen Formatiervorgang abbrichst sollten keinerlei mechanischer Defekte vorhanden sein.

Es gibt Tools, die eine Platte tatsächlich nur mit Nullen füllen. Nehme an, dass das mit Low-Level Formatierung gemeint sein könnte. Was dir helfen kann sind Diagnosetools. Die werden meist vom Hersteller selbst angeboten, im Fall von IBM könnte das auch Hitachi sein. Manche Tools arbeiten auch herstellerübergreifend, keine Ahnung, ob das Tool von WD dazu gehört.

Also such dir ein Tool (es gab mal eine tolle CD von der ct auf der die alle gesammelt waren - software kollektion 3, Ausgabe 11/2004)


----------



## alois (4. Oktober 2004)

Unter http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm kannst du die Hitachi-HDD-Tools laden.
Auf http://www.maxtor.com kannst du dir Powermax laden, das ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Diagnoseprogramm für alle Festplatten.


----------



## take-a-rest (13. Oktober 2004)

Also quittung braucht man nicht. Hier kann man prüfen, ob die festplatte noch garantie hat.
http://www.hitachigst.com/portal/site/hgst/
 einfach seriennummer eingeben. das tool von der hitachi seite würde ich auch nehmen. aber die fehler nicht korrigieren lassen, sondern den fehler-code abschreiben und ab nach Holland.


----------

